# Installing a 1K.2 ??



## babylonlord (Mar 25, 2011)

This is not a real technical question..... but !! :nono:

I'm installing a 1K.2 dish with a 211K and in the dish instruction manual I've run across a simple thing that I don't understand part of the step.

_from the instruction manual..._
*Assembling and Mounting the Dish*
6. Set the elevation by loosening then tilting the dish mounting bracket to align the edge with the required angle on the elevation scale. Tighten the elevation bolts snugly to prevent movement.

I don't understand what "edge" the instructions are referring to, is it the inside edge of the mast ?? There is no hash or reference line marked on the pole.

Thanks for any assistance you can offer.

Andy


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

On any DirecTV or Dish Network dish, there will be a metal tab behind the elevation nut. Usually, there will be red or white paint on it's edge, but sometimes not. In any case, that edge is the reference for the elevation scale, NOT the center of the bolt, as some mistakenly assume.


----------



## babylonlord (Mar 25, 2011)

BattleZone said:


> On any DirecTV or Dish Network dish, there will be a metal tab behind the elevation nut. Usually, there will be red or white paint on it's edge, but sometimes not. In any case, that edge is the reference for the elevation scale, NOT the center of the bolt, as some mistakenly assume.


:hurah:I've just come from the roof, and yes on closer examination I see it now.

Thanks for the pics, that helped.

Andy

:joy:


----------

